# shoe cleat stripped



## aluminex (Apr 21, 2008)

What must I do to fix my shoe? I recently started using clipless and I think I may have stripped something when installing my cleat... it has worked up until now which is only a few rides in.


Image attached... not sure what I can do about this?


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

The insert inside the shoe is usually accessible and replaceable, just take out the insole and see if you can pull it out. You should be able to get a replacement easily from the manufacturer of the shoes.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Did you blue locktite the screws? They have been known to loosen and be lost.


----------



## aluminex (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't locktite the screws... I remember when I was tightening I think I stripped it... and it worked for a couple rides until it came out. 


Here is the problem... lake cycling has a new website with no contact info. The only contact info I could find was for velticsports.com and the email was undelivered..... These are mx101 Lake shoes... are the inserts pretty much standard?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

aluminex said:


> I didn't locktite the screws... I remember when I was tightening I think I stripped it... and it worked for a couple rides until it came out.
> 
> Here is the problem... lake cycling has a new website with no contact info. The only contact info I could find was for velticsports.com and the email was undelivered..... These are mx101 Lake shoes... are the inserts pretty much standard?


The cleat plates are fairly standard.

There should be two sets of holes in the plate. Just emove the cleat and turn the plate around.

I use antiseize rather than loctite on the threads.

Veltec (parent company for Lake) closed down last month.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

You should be using Loctite and some kind of a thin shield under that cleat as well. I agree with Shiggy... You should be able to use the second set of holes.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Either that or a lot of the time Shimano provide the base plates with the cleats. Alternatively, your LBS should have a bunch lying around somewhere if Shiggy's suggestion does not work out for you.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

If you ride in watery/muddy areas on a regular basis, I wouldn't use Loctite. You'll never get those bolts back out. A little bit of grease, and regular checking of the bolt tightness should be fine.


----------



## wilonpill (Aug 19, 2009)

dubthang said:


> If you ride in watery/muddy areas on a regular basis, I wouldn't use Loctite. You'll never get those bolts back out. A little bit of grease, and regular checking of the bolt tightness should be fine.


Yep, grease is always good on bolts that are subject to water. It will keep the bolt from seizing, and if it is tightened the bolts really should never back out, but checking them periodically is always a good idea.


----------

